# Lightroom image output is different to original?



## greenkomodo (Feb 12, 2014)

Hey everyone.

My output colour and sharpness is different when I'm exporting out of Lightroom.

I am using .tiff, no resizing, sRGB. I have tried output sharpening but that doesn't do anything. Tried viewing in windows default viewer and picasa with colour management on, sitll same thing.

See my example below:

http://imageshack.com/a/img191/5793/0m61.png

I'm using the latest version of Lightroom. Just look at this?! 

I just tried full quality JPEG as well.
http://i.imgur.com/dw5U4u9.jpg


----------



## Bryan Conner (Feb 12, 2014)

Can you show us a screen shot of your export panel containing the settings that you have that are producing the problem images?


----------



## greenkomodo (Feb 12, 2014)

Bryan Conner said:


> Can you show us a screen shot of your export panel containing the settings that you have that are producing the problem images?



I've tried all settings

http://i.imgur.com/NStD0ms.jpg


----------



## greenkomodo (Feb 19, 2014)

I'm back with another example.


I have uploaded the .DNG that I worked one, the original RAW and my JPEG output.
The export feature seems to just add noise, whether I use TIFF or JPEG, it's so annoying because it's enough to throw the image off. Yes I did uncompressed TIFF and 100% JPEG and no resizing on sRGB.


.DNG: https://mega.co.nz/#!9lEDDA4B!r1ArO4ghDFf2qJ_dPEKNMajSHQFfgJm9M7xxTQ_1JKE
.CR2 RAW: https://mega.co.nz/#!UosmEY4Q!VFYvYjMgVc56ohEumi70zYTDsjCNzrs0fYXlNdLc0ts
Jpeg output: https://mega.co.nz/#!lx0DxRhb!3O0Xvs9hm69bnPMYWFqZPIXYQIApizyOP0UCssaWWYw


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Feb 19, 2014)

I am attaching my renditions of you dng file. I have adjusted some of the extreme settings you have used being more conservative with the sharpening and noise reduction. See the screen captures comparing my jpeg vs your jpeg (on the right) one is at 1to 1 view actual pixels and the other is at 2 to 1 view.


Maybe you could post a comparison of a jpeg created by your Canon DPP software from the raw image for comparison.
Then if you are not satisfied with the way Lightroom renders the files from your camera then consider posting on the Adobe official site for Feature Requests and Bug Reports. That is where you are most likely to attract the attention of the people at Adobe who can make changes.
http://feedback.photoshop.com/photoshop_family/products/photoshop_family_photoshop_lightroom


----------

